# important ga. camping info



## saltysenior (Apr 18, 2012)

after many yrs. of camping in n.e. ga., I must ask this question to maybe help my stay more enjoyable.....when does the school year end in Ga. ????


----------



## G20 (Apr 18, 2012)

Probably depends on the particular county.  I know that around here, it does.  Might give you more specific help if you posted of which county you are concerned.  Also, it is quite likely that you can look up that info online, specifying the county.


----------



## saltysenior (Apr 19, 2012)

it's not so much an individual county, but the overall closings of schools that effects the quality of camping..


----------



## G20 (Apr 19, 2012)

5/24 is Cobb County's last day.  Look up other counties, close to where you are going.  Again, it varies county by county, and is not a statewide thing.


----------



## saltysenior (Apr 19, 2012)

called Ga. D. of Education.....I was told Ga. schools begin to close around May 15 w/ a peak of closings around May 23...


----------



## Flatstacker (Apr 20, 2012)

kids and camping go hand in hand!! enjoy it!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2012)

Flatstacker said:


> kids and camping go hand in hand!! enjoy it!!



no kidding  thats the some of the most fun i have had with my young ones.


----------



## saltysenior (Apr 20, 2012)

Flatstacker said:


> kids and camping go hand in hand!! enjoy it!!



kids and camping go hand and hand and  is enjoyable when the parents have them under control...unfortunately that happens very seldom nowdays....i don't want to drive 567 miles to be annoyed by screaming [why do they do that] kids....mine never did.........so to make it simple we go when the kids are in school..


----------



## G20 (Apr 20, 2012)

^^  Yep, I figured you were trying to avoid neighboring campground kids who just got out for their Summer break.  lol

I agree - well behaved kids (especially your own) are enjoyable while camping, but screaming and yelling groups of kids around you can be quite annoying, especially at night.


----------



## carp614 (Apr 30, 2012)

Etiquette is something a lot of campers learn the hard way I guess (if at all).  

I think there are very few sounds more enjoyable then the sound of happy children playing outside...including the screaming. But even that happy sound needs to dissipate after dinnertime.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 30, 2012)

To each his own!              http://www.recreation.gov/campsitePaging.do?&contractCode=NRSO&parkId=71046&&startIdx=25


----------



## doublebrowtine (May 1, 2012)

saltysenior said:


> kids and camping go hand and hand and  is enjoyable when the parents have them under control...unfortunately that happens very seldom nowdays....i don't want to drive 567 miles to be annoyed by screaming [why do they do that] kids....mine never did.........so to make it simple we go when the kids are in school..



Must have been nice being a "PERFECT child"


----------



## Corey (May 1, 2012)

The kids have not changed we have, we are the ones that 
dont have time for them anymore or want to deal with them. 

I remember many of the older campers when I was little asking 
me if I wanted ice cream or to come over just to visit. 

I was a crazy kid, I could tell you where everything in your 
camper and house was in 5 min. At least thats what my 
mom and grandmother always told me.


----------



## Troy Butler (May 1, 2012)

Corey said:


> The kids have not changed we have, we are the ones that
> dont have time for them anymore or want to deal with them.
> 
> true My parents always had time for me. (and the time to deal with me) ifin you know what I saying.


----------



## Oldstick (May 1, 2012)

I am wanting to make some reservations for this summer, can anyone help me figure out who I need to contact?

We plan on arriving with a group of ~60  high school 2012 graduates to Vogtle State Park for the months of June-July, then to Cloudland Canyon for Aug-Sept then over to Unicoi for Oct-Nov.  We would only need 4-5 sites at each location.  Will there be any openings for our group those times of the year?


----------



## papachaz (May 1, 2012)

Oldstick said:


> I am wanting to make some reservations for this summer, can anyone help me figure out who I need to contact?
> 
> We plan on arriving with a group of ~60  high school 2012 graduates to Vogtle State Park for the months of June-July, then to Cloudland Canyon for Aug-Sept then over to Unicoi for Oct-Nov.  We would only need 4-5 sites at each location.  Will there be any openings for our group those times of the year?



go to the georgia state parks website:http://www.gastateparks.org/parks/

you can make your reservations up to 13 months in advance at the Ga State Parks


----------



## papachaz (May 3, 2012)

georgia357 said:


> If y'all will be using generators to run the boom boxes I think that saltysenior could recommend some places.  Just follow him when he goes, that way you won't get lost.



i don't know ya, but i like ya


----------

